# Stereo Integrity SQL 12" for $279



## loled1 (Dec 20, 2018)

Just a general announcement. SI is selling their SQL sub for Black Friday pricing at $279. Is that a good deal? This subwoofer gets rave reviews from many members. Even cheaper if you have a credit card that is giving 5% cashback with PayPal.


----------



## jheat2500 (Mar 1, 2021)

It's an amazing value. I love mine.


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

Killer subs. Get more than one at that price.


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

these really function best in sealed boxes correct?


----------



## cman (Aug 24, 2020)

loled1 said:


> Just a general announcement. SI is selling their SQL sub for Black Friday pricing at $279. Is that a good deal? This subwoofer gets rave reviews from many members. Even cheaper if you have a credit card that is giving 5% cashback with PayPal.


How are you getting 5% cash back? I only get 5% back with my Amazon card at Amazon and Whole foods. I’m always looking for a credit card with high cash back for other places..


----------



## Granite (Jun 3, 2020)

I’ve heard you’re better off running two of these - and they need 1000 watts each right?

Anyone tried just one?


----------



## loled1 (Dec 20, 2018)

cman said:


> How are you getting 5% cash back? I only get 5% back with my Amazon card at Amazon and Whole foods. I’m always looking for a credit card with high cash back for other places..


Discover and Chase Freedom Flex changes their quarterly cashback quarterly. I think my Freedom Flex is offering 5% cashback this quarter for PayPal.


----------



## jheat2500 (Mar 1, 2021)

I have one in a sealed enclosure being poweredby an ARC audio xdi 1100.1 in my truck and have zero complaints. I'm not an spl guy, but I will turn it up from time to time and it will absolutely pound. It sounds great at low levels and high. I can't imagine "needing" two.


----------



## loled1 (Dec 20, 2018)

jheat2500 said:


> I have one in a sealed enclosure being poweredby an ARC audio xdi 1100.1 in my truck and have zero complaints. I'm not an spl guy, but I will turn it up from time to time and it will absolutely pound. It sounds great at low levels and high. I can't imagine "needing" two.


I have that exact same amp. How large is your sealed enclosure?


----------



## jheat2500 (Mar 1, 2021)

Mine is tiny. I had to squeeze it in behind my rear seat in a mega cab. I believe I was roughly .65 cu feet net. This was a test fit with the bracket to make sure it lined up properly, it isn't visible anymore.


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

Jroo said:


> these really function best in sealed boxes correct?





Granite said:


> I’ve heard you’re better off running two of these - and they need 1000 watts each right?
> 
> Anyone tried just one?



Here's an enclosure I built for one. During an overnight vehicle rebuild and tune.

2.1ft^3 tuned to 22 Hz.

In-car SPL was 135 dB at 31 Hz on 276 Watts. At the head rest. MECA.




























Even though the software showed a peak at about 23 Hz, that's anechoic. Here's in-vehicle response with no EQ. Just a 70 Hz LR4.









It did well.


----------



## Anu2g (Nov 4, 2020)

I bought 2 of them the last time the went on sale for $280. Currently awaiting a custom ported box for them


----------



## loled1 (Dec 20, 2018)

JI808 said:


> Here's an enclosure I built for one. During an overnight vehicle rebuild and tune.
> 
> 2.1ft^3 tuned to 22 Hz.
> 
> ...


Very impressive.


----------



## cman (Aug 24, 2020)

JI808 said:


> Here's an enclosure I built for one. During an overnight vehicle rebuild and tune.
> 
> 2.1ft^3 tuned to 22 Hz.
> 
> ...


Nice port!! I couldn’t believe that low of a tune was possible until I saw that port! Lol that’s super cool


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

cman said:


> Nice port!! I couldn’t believe that low of a tune was possible until I saw that port! Lol that’s super cool


The whole idea with that enclosure was "If there's information there to be played, we're going to play it." 

So I tuned it in the dirt and let it eat. It doesn't unload and hit excursion limits below tuning, either. The 8 Hz note in Bass I Love You moved his entire liftgate and the sub ate it up.

The port is 13"H x 1.5"W. That's 19 1/2 in^2. Nick recommends 20 in^2 as minimum port area for a single SQL12. 

Modeling software will scream at you about port velocity and say the port is too small. Of course the software said it wouldn't play flat, either. *shrug

At SQ listening levels port area/velocity isn't a concern because you're not actually driving the sub to the point where port velocity becomes an issue.

We also didn't hear port noise when running the sub hard with the bass turned up. The transition from the inner port wall to the enclosure baffle has a huge impact on the amount of turbulence as air enters/exits the port. 

I use elliptical radius bits on the mouths of my ports. They work really well. I actually prefer them over round-overs.


----------



## Jheitt142 (Dec 7, 2011)

JI808 said:


> I use elliptical radius bits on the mouths of my ports. They work really well. I actually prefer them over round-overs.


Googles 'elliptical radius bit'


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

Jheitt142 said:


> Googles 'elliptical radius bit'


Here ya go:









Sculpt Complete | Vertically Aligned Elliptical Radius Bit Set - 12vTools.com


This set includes the Sculpt S, Sculpt M, Sculpt L bits and a custom holder for all three bits.




12vtools.com


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Granite said:


> I’ve heard you’re better off running two of these - and they need 1000 watts each right?
> 
> Anyone tried just one?


That tends to come from just one person here, and while he is very knowledgeable, i think he is a bit overzealous with his power recommendations


----------



## daloudin (Nov 2, 2020)

miniSQ said:


> That tends to come from just one person here, and while he is very knowledgeable, i think he is a bit overzealous with his power recommendations


I think I know who you're talking about... 🤪


----------



## pilk (Sep 21, 2005)

How would these do in a music room or home theater application? 15" vs. 12" for home use?


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

jheat2500 said:


> It's an amazing value. I love mine.


This. 



JI808 said:


> Killer subs. Get more than one at that price.


And this, I'm tempted to grab another just as a spare. 



Granite said:


> I’ve heard you’re better off running two of these - and they need 1000 watts each right?
> 
> Anyone tried just one?


I have just one. It's in a sealed enclosure, about 1cf, on 500W. It's an awesome sub, more than loud enough. Nick usually laughs when we get together and I remind him it's only on 500W, tells me it'll handle way more power. I'd love to try it on more power, but that means new amplifiers, so 500W it gets. 

If you're thinking of buying one, do it. You won't regret it.


----------



## Anu2g (Nov 4, 2020)

miniSQ said:


> That tends to come from just one person here, and while he is very knowledgeable, i think he is a bit overzealous with his power recommendations


Lol. That person would tell you 1k is vastly underpowering it


----------



## addissimo (Apr 10, 2007)

I bought a SQL12 a couple of weeks ago, not on sale. I was hoping to put it in my existing box, but it's just too big, which has me redesigning my whole substage.

I like a stealth install, so I thought spare tire is out, sub is in. I also though, "hey, I have multiple cars that will need a system, lets use the 12" in a different car and get a 15" to maximize the space that I have available."

When modeling it though, the 15" really doesn't model that differently in TFM, and SPL in winISD it models as 10db quieter at the same power level, despite the higher sensitivity. Any thoughts?

Does anybody have any experience with the 12" vs the 15"?


----------



## pilk (Sep 21, 2005)

Well that escalated quickly. Two SQL-12's inbound.


----------



## LimpCroissaint (May 18, 2021)

JI808 said:


> Here's an enclosure I built for one. During an overnight vehicle rebuild and tune.
> 
> 2.1ft^3 tuned to 22 Hz.
> 
> ...


That is a VERY nice box man awesome job on that port. Now are you running the sub at 276w all the time or was that just for testing purposes. This guys been on my top list of subs to try for quite a while now, right up there with the Brahma, but I only have about 500w to throw at it in this install. I'd get the 15 though I'm pretty sure.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

LimpCroissaint said:


> I only have about 500w


Seriously, 500W is plenty. That's all mine gets, zero complaints.


----------



## LimpCroissaint (May 18, 2021)

naiku said:


> Seriously, 500W is plenty. That's all mine gets, zero complaints.


That's tremendously good to hear my friend!


----------



## daloudin (Nov 2, 2020)

To the OP - I have one in a sealed enclosure on a Taramps Smart 3K (SQL12 handles the full output of this amp without strain daily - it dyno'd at 3K RMS but I will be the first to say that this kind of 3kW RMS and a True SQ amp that can do 10kW transients when rated for 3kW RMS are two ENTIRELY different animals) and it started in 1 cuft net then 0.85 and then 0.7 as testing proceeded to see where I got the best blend with my Morel 6x9 front doors. The 0.7 net ended up the best at the time but I've since gone back to 0.85 as I prefer the lowest octave output in this configuration the best once it's been broken in... it will seriously overpower my front stage when turned up and it stays at about 55-60% output most of the time for SQ. It is rated for 1kW RMS and if you get 2 and put them on a "surfboard" 2kW amp (Sundown SALT as an example) and still need more than that then you're a true (meant in the best way possible) Basshead!

My Single Sealed can make the mirrors pretty useless in a Grand Cherokee and cause the rear flipper glass in the liftgate to flutter.

As for the 12 vs 15 debate - I've installed and tuned both and the 15 takes even more power and is only really necessary if you're trying to build a stoplight bandit and set people's alarms off. They need much more enclosure than the 12 and because of the way the motor force is designed only pass the 12s after you get to maximum excursion on the 12s and the cone area of the 15s takes over. The 12 goes so low so easily the 15 is really only needed if you're pursuing that infrasonic output in home theater.

Versus Adire Brahma - the Brahma is more efficient and gets louder quicker with very similar output and tonality but eventually runs out of excursion before the SQL so the SQL has more potential for absolute output if you're willing to push HUGE power levels. If you're running stock electrical and "normal" power levels then the Brahma is probably the better, if more expensive choice. I've yet to have anyone I've suggested the SQL12 for have any complaints (other than their weight) even at the regular price.

If I could get past the WAF I'd have two of them in a 20-24Hz Ported Enclosure on a 1/2 Bridge Surfboard - but the full stealth install is possibly more impressive.


----------



## LimpCroissaint (May 18, 2021)

daloudin said:


> To the OP - I have one in a sealed enclosure on a Taramps Smart 3K (SQL12 handles the full output of this amp without strain daily - it dyno'd at 3K RMS but I will be the first to say that this kind of 3kW RMS and a True SQ amp that can do 10kW transients when rated for 3kW RMS are two ENTIRELY different animals) and it started in 1 cuft net then 0.85 and then 0.7 as testing proceeded to see where I got the best blend with my Morel 6x9 front doors. The 0.7 net ended up the best at the time but I've since gone back to 0.85 as I prefer the lowest octave output in this configuration the best once it's been broken in... it will seriously overpower my front stage when turned up and it stays at about 55-60% output most of the time for SQ. It is rated for 1kW RMS and if you get 2 and put them on a "surfboard" 2kW amp (Sundown SALT as an example) and still need more than that then you're a true (meant in the best way possible) Basshead!
> 
> My Single Sealed can make the mirrors pretty useless in a Grand Cherokee and cause the rear flipper glass in the liftgate to flutter.
> 
> ...


Nice. Thanks for the input on comparing it to the Brahma. Man that's a tough choice between the two. I'll probably end up getting both further down along the road and keeping my favorite, but thatd be much further down. I've really been itching to try a Dayton HO 18 also.


----------



## daloudin (Nov 2, 2020)

LimpCroissaint said:


> Nice. Thanks for the input on comparing it to the Brahma. Man that's a tough choice between the two. I'll probably end up getting both further down along the road and keeping my favorite, but thatd be much further down. I've really been itching to try a Dayton HO 18 also.


Dayton HO Reference Series Subs are a totally different animal than either the SQL or Brahma. Granted the 18" cone area is gonna give you huge advantage over either but all of the HO and HF subs are SQ versus SQL and where the SQL subs laugh at power the Dayton subs will audibly bottom the voice coil when pushed past their limits. These SQL subs are designed for tiny boxes and huge power. 

It's really something that has to be experienced to see, hear and feel the output of one 12 in a sub cubic foot sealed enclosure put out the kind of bass energy these subs have in the last octave. (These being either Stereo Integrity or Adire...) The effect is something that, until these subs, I thought was reserved for 2 x12 and greater in SQ ported enclosures. 

Maybe I'm just getting old... ;-P

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## LimpCroissaint (May 18, 2021)

daloudin said:


> Dayton HO Reference Series Subs are a totally different animal than either the SQL or Brahma. Granted the 18" cone area is gonna give you huge advantage over either but all of the HO and HF subs are SQ versus SQL and where the SQL subs laugh at power the Dayton subs will audibly bottom the voice coil when pushed past their limits. These SQL subs are designed for tiny boxes and huge power.
> 
> It's really something that has to be experienced to see, hear and feel the output of one 12 in a sub cubic foot sealed enclosure put out the kind of bass energy these subs have in the last octave. (These being either Stereo Integrity or Adire...) The effect is something that, until these subs, I thought was reserved for 2 x12 and greater in SQ ported enclosures.
> 
> ...


I know the HO is a different animal and excels at a different type of job, maybe I shouldn't have mentioned it in this thread, it's just another sub that I'm really curious about and have been wanting to play with. You make the SQL and the Brahma both sound pretty good though haha. I'm a sucker for those deep low lows. 
To be honest, I probably shouldn't be thinking about getting any of them yet as I have a few projects going already and stuff that I havent even got to yet🤣.


----------



## addissimo (Apr 10, 2007)

daloudin said:


> To the OP - I have one in a sealed enclosure on a Taramps Smart 3K (SQL12 handles the full output of this amp without strain daily - it dyno'd at 3K RMS but I will be the first to say that this kind of 3kW RMS and a True SQ amp that can do 10kW transients when rated for 3kW RMS are two ENTIRELY different animals) and it started in 1 cuft net then 0.85 and then 0.7 as testing proceeded to see where I got the best blend with my Morel 6x9 front doors. The 0.7 net ended up the best at the time but I've since gone back to 0.85 as I prefer the lowest octave output in this configuration the best once it's been broken in... it will seriously overpower my front stage when turned up and it stays at about 55-60% output most of the time for SQ. It is rated for 1kW RMS and if you get 2 and put them on a "surfboard" 2kW amp (Sundown SALT as an example) and still need more than that then you're a true (meant in the best way possible) Basshead!
> 
> My Single Sealed can make the mirrors pretty useless in a Grand Cherokee and cause the rear flipper glass in the liftgate to flutter.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info- that's super helpful!


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

LimpCroissaint said:


> That is a VERY nice box man awesome job on that port. Now are you running the sub at 276w all the time or was that just for testing purposes. This guys been on my top list of subs to try for quite a while now, right up there with the Brahma, but I only have about 500w to throw at it in this install. I'd get the 15 though I'm pretty sure.


That was just the measurement on his first SPL run in MECA BOBOS competition.

That sub and enclosure was a quick, temporary fix until he built a bigger system. It now lives in my wife's vehicle and she's powering it with a JL XD600.


----------



## LimpCroissaint (May 18, 2021)

JI808 said:


> That was just the measurement on his first SPL run in MECA BOBOS competition.
> 
> That sub and enclosure was a quick, temporary fix until he built a bigger system. It now lives in my wife's vehicle and she's powering it with a JL XD600.


Ohh ok. Ya man that's nice that the SQL sounds pretty efficient. I always put a lot of consideration into efficiency in this vehicle because it only has a 90 amp alternator so between my front stage and the bass, I only have about 500w to put to whatever I got going on back there at the time.


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

I had the 18HO for home theater and in 4 cubes it blended perfect, but lacked low end. I swapped it for the Stereo integrity 18HT mark 1 and it was night and day. If you're considering an 18, I'd grab an SI 18 for $189 now. More sub for the money compared to the Dayton imo.


----------



## Jheitt142 (Dec 7, 2011)

foreman said:


> I had the 18HO for home theater and in 4 cubes it blended perfect, but lacked low end. I swapped it for the Stereo integrity 18HT mark 1 and it was night and day. If you're considering an 18, I'd grab an SI 18 for $189 now. More sub for the money compared to the Dayton imo.


The pre order price on those is just silly. I cant believe they are selling it for that cheap! under $200 for an absolute monster


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

its a good time to try a pair. Must resist.


----------



## Shadow_419 (Aug 1, 2018)

Hmm I have a pretty slim 2cu ft ported box for my jl 12w3v3 tuned for 32hz. I'd have to add a new 3/4 birch panel to the front of my box fit the SI sql mounting depth but it's tempting


----------



## JohnnyOhh (Feb 19, 2015)

ditto. i saw a video of the 15" SQL version playing short burst (~10 sec) with ~10,000 W being applied to it on youtube. man oh man! talk about "L" geesh!


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

Shadow_419 said:


> Hmm I have a pretty slim 2cu ft ported box for my jl 12w3v3 tuned for 32hz. I'd have to add a new 3/4 birch panel to the front of my box fit the SI sql mounting depth but it's tempting


 I can't imagine any way of regretting that decision, unless you've never been close to reaching the limits of the W3, then it might be moot.


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

JohnnyOhh said:


> ditto. i saw a video of the 15" SQL version playing short burst (~10 sec) with ~10,000 W being applied to it on youtube. man oh man! talk about "L" geesh!


Derrick sent 24,588W to a pair of SQL15s in Project SPL.


----------



## LimpCroissaint (May 18, 2021)

foreman said:


> I had the 18HO for home theater and in 4 cubes it blended perfect, but lacked low end. I swapped it for the Stereo integrity 18HT mark 1 and it was night and day. If you're considering an 18, I'd grab an SI 18 for $189 now. More sub for the money compared to the Dayton imo.


You think it'd be a good contender in a car audio environment? I really would like to do ported but that 8 ft cubed is just insane. And its a small suv so I can't go IB, I'd have to go sealed.


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

In 4 cubes sealed in a small room it goes much lower than the HO. Like rattles my dishes in the kitchen lower. I never pulled out a mic to see but my 20 son heard the difference first movie I put on. He was like dad wtf did you do? Lol. And yes it would be good in a vehicle.


----------



## daloudin (Nov 2, 2020)

LimpCroissaint said:


> You think it'd be a good contender in a car audio environment? I really would like to do ported but that 8 ft cubed is just insane. And its a small suv so I can't go IB, I'd have to go sealed.


Totally - sealed Hi-Q Box works very well and raises mechanical power handling to the point that they do very well - BUT - if you've got room for a 3 cubic foot box; here's the comparison between the Dayton 18HO and the HT18 from Stereo Integrity...

Dayton HO18 in 1 Cubic Foot vs Stereo Integrity HT18 in 3 Cubic Foot









The SI HT18 has double the excursion of the Dayton - both modeled with 2,300 Watts (mechanically limited on the Dayton):









SPL with Cabin Gain - HT18 = 133.2 at 33 Hz / HO18 = 127.7 at 33 Hz
So the HT18 is +5.5dB or roughly the equivalent of 3 x HO18 at the same power level and the HT18 is not stressed where the HO18 is at mechanical and WAY past thermal limits...


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

LimpCroissaint said:


> You think it'd be a good contender in a car audio environment? I really would like to do ported but that 8 ft cubed is just insane. And its a small suv so I can't go IB, I'd have to go sealed.


How small of a SUV are we talking about?

I can do an IB 24 in the cargo floor of a Scion xB.


----------



## LimpCroissaint (May 18, 2021)

foreman said:


> In 4 cubes sealed in a small room it goes much lower than the HO. Like rattles my dishes in the kitchen lower. I never pulled out a mic to see but my 20 son heard the difference first movie I put on. He was like dad wtf did you do? Lol. And yes it would be good in a vehicle.


Hmmm that sounds very intriguing! That might just be the puppy I'm looking for.


----------



## LimpCroissaint (May 18, 2021)

daloudin said:


> Totally - sealed Hi-Q Box works very well and raises mechanical power handling to the point that they do very well - BUT - if you've got room for a 3 cubic foot box; here's the comparison between the Dayton 18HO and the HT18 from Stereo Integrity...
> 
> Dayton HO18 in 1 Cubic Foot vs Stereo Integrity HT18 in 3 Cubic Foot
> View attachment 314545
> ...


Wow thanks for the awesome breakdown, I appreciate that! Ya that HT18 does sound like a beast! I got a question though. Why did you model the HT18 in 3 cubes and the HO18 in just 1 cube? It calls for 3 cubes sealed.


----------



## LimpCroissaint (May 18, 2021)

JI808 said:


> How small of a SUV are we talking about?
> 
> I can do an IB 24 in the cargo floor of a Scion xB.


We're talking a 2003 Chevy Tracker 4 door, so about the same size as yours. Although I'm not really looking to cut the thing up. If it had a spare tire area I'd think about it some more but ya I'm not looking to do it in this vehicle. That's badass you got that 24 IB in your Scion though!


----------



## daloudin (Nov 2, 2020)

LimpCroissaint said:


> Wow thanks for the awesome breakdown, I appreciate that! Ya that HT18 does sound like a beast! I got a question though. Why did you model the HT18 in 3 cubes and the HO18 in just 1 cube? It calls for 3 cubes sealed.


The HO18 in 3 cubes sealed reduces power handling to below rated power and models as near IB so you run out of mechanical excursion way too fast. Smaller box creates midbass bump and the lower octave that it attenuated gets replaced by cabin gain. 

The HT18 "wants" like 19 cubes sealed. It's not a small box contender like the SQL or HTS series. 

Now - if you're looking for IB type response with high efficiency and not interested in exceeding 120dB then the HO18 might be your huckleberry. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

My HT-18 is in 4 cubes. 19 isn't necessary


----------



## loled1 (Dec 20, 2018)

daloudin said:


> The HO18 in 3 cubes sealed reduces power handling to below rated power and models as near IB so you run out of mechanical excursion way too fast. Smaller box creates midbass bump and the lower octave that it attenuated gets replaced by cabin gain.
> 
> The HT18 "wants" like 19 cubes sealed. It's not a small box contender like the SQL or HTS series.
> 
> ...


What is your recommended sealed box size if my criteria is as follows:
1. Small size box
2. I have 1100 watts RMS at 1 ohm on a Arc Audio xdi 1100.1 
3. I am not interested in allowing it to play as low as possible. More interested in strong, solid bass above 40hz.
4. Am I looking at the wrong sub?

I can always change my amp to something more powerful like 2000 watts rms. Watts are cheaper nowadays.


----------



## jheat2500 (Mar 1, 2021)

It modeled nicely at .7 cu ft. net with that power level. It's why I decided to cram one in the back of my Ram.


----------



## loled1 (Dec 20, 2018)

jheat2500 said:


> It modeled nicely at .7 cu ft. net with that power level. It's why I decided to cram one in the back of my Ram.


That small size sounds so tempting. It almost sounds too good to be true.


----------



## jheat2500 (Mar 1, 2021)

Yeah, it's pretty impressive what it can do with such a small enclosure!


----------



## daloudin (Nov 2, 2020)

loled1 said:


> What is your recommended sealed box size if my criteria is as follows:
> 1. Small size box
> 2. I have 1100 watts RMS at 1 ohm on a Arc Audio xdi 1100.1
> 3. I am not interested in allowing it to play as low as possible. More interested in strong, solid bass above 40hz.
> ...


In 0.7 cuft net you'll get some bump over the extension and if you can can cram it in anything smaller you get more and more bump along with more power handling. 

12"x12"x9" internal dimension will net you 0.6 cuft after Vd and with its mounting depth and structure that's almost shrink wrapped on...

1100W at 1 ohm is a perfect starting point and if you think you need more you can bump that up later. 

The Brahma is the only other sub that you can stuff in a box nearly that small and still get the kind of output you'll get with the SQL12 but it costs more. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## daloudin (Nov 2, 2020)

loled1 said:


> That small size sounds so tempting. It almost sounds too good to be true.


I thought the same thing till I tried it... flat out astonishing to get this kind of output from one enclosure this small. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## jheat2500 (Mar 1, 2021)

Just for an idea how much I had to shoehorn the SQL-12 into a tiny enclosure...had to clear the magnet.


----------



## cman (Aug 24, 2020)

Ok so I know the SQL-12 dropped in price for this sale.. I think down from $350… and am I just tripping or did the price of the amps go up before the sale? I sware I was looking at them before and I don’t remember them being that expensive.. does anyone remember?


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

cman said:


> Ok so I know the SQL-12 dropped in price for this sale.. I think down from $350… and am I just tripping or did the price of the amps go up before the sale? I sware I was looking at them before and I don’t remember them being that expensive.. does anyone remember?



They were on sale when they came out then went to regular pricing after a while. 

They're on sale now.


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

cman said:


> Ok so I know the SQL-12 dropped in price for this sale.. I think down from $350… and am I just tripping or did the price of the amps go up before the sale? I sware I was looking at them before and I don’t remember them being that expensive.. does anyone remember?


 I purchased a few amps from them a couple months ago at full price. It looks like the 1500D increased in price pre sale but not the rest of the line up. I have an invoice if you want me check for sure.


----------



## daloudin (Nov 2, 2020)

JI808 said:


> They were on sale when they came out then went to regular pricing after a while.
> 
> They're on sale now.


The original price was a pre-order price. Then they went to regular price and are now on sale.


----------



## cman (Aug 24, 2020)

Stycker said:


> I purchased a few amps from them a couple months ago at full price. It looks like the 1500D increased in price pre sale but not the rest of the line up. I have an invoice if you want me check for sure.



That makes sense.. the pre order must have been what i was looking at.. im curious to hear more people's opinions on the amps.. i like the components in them and the lack of crossovers.


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

cman said:


> That makes sense.. the pre order must have been what i was looking at.. im curious to hear more people's opinions on the amps.. i like the components in them and the lack of crossovers.


They do what they are suppose to do while looking good at the same time. I switched from Helix V8 and M ONe X to SI 125.4, 200.2, and 1500D. No difference in sound with the two sub mono amps. The SI AB amps do sound smoother and more robust and less crunchy than the V8. There is a slight noise floor wheras the V8 was dead silent. You do have to put your ear to the tweeter in order to hear it though.


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

I should also mention that they do not get hot at all even at full tilt. I drove from NY to Pittsburgh 6 hours. The amps were under a cover with no air flow and were only slightly warm when I got home.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Stycker said:


> I should also mention that they do not get hot at all even at full tilt. I drove from NY to Pittsburgh 6 hours. The amps were under a cover with no air flow and were only slightly warm when I got home.


Good to know. I am debating swapping my PDX F4 and V9 for a pair of 75.2 and a 1500 but was wondering if they would get hot under the cover in my trunk. Not sure yet if I will make the switch or not, it's not a straight forward switch for many reasons, but at least it's good to know they won't overheat.


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

They are legit SQ for sure. I don't have experience with better amps except from the 90's.(Rockford Fosgate, PPI art series, Xtant, Kicker), to make any further comments. Not to start a debate about digital Vs. AB, but they sound better than any digital amps I've used recently which include Helix, NVX JAD, JL Audio VXi, Arc Audio X2. To be fair I have not done a back to back comparison either. Just going by memory. Also, Nick Apicella tuned my car, and he is a better tuner than I am. Also added a Helix Ultra at the same time. Lots of variables. So far no complaints.


----------



## cman (Aug 24, 2020)

Stycker said:


> They do what they are suppose to do while looking good at the same time. I switched from Helix V8 and M ONe X to SI 125.4, 200.2, and 1500D. No difference in sound with the two sub mono amps. The SI AB amps do sound smoother and more robust and less crunchy than the V8. There is a slight noise floor wheras the V8 was dead silent. You do have to put your ear to the tweeter in order to hear it though.


Hmm what kind of source do you have? I’m wondering what the output voltage is maybe if the gain was lower with a higher voltage source it would be dead silent also?

- edit - never mind I saw you said helix Ultra. That’s high voltage like 8v RMS…


----------



## daloudin (Nov 2, 2020)

Get yours while they last...









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## loled1 (Dec 20, 2018)

daloudin said:


> Get yours while they last...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just got my SQL12 today. Placed it into a sealed box at 1cft (what I have available at the moment). Sounds great. Same output as my JL 12W6v3 in a ported box. Much more output than when I had my JL's in the same sealed box. Will listen to it for a couple of days and then switch it to the same ported box the JL is in and compare the sound. Powering it with a Arc Audio 1100.1 at 1 ohm. First impression is that it sounds great and is great bang for your buck. SQL=$284, JL=$700.


----------



## loled1 (Dec 20, 2018)

With impedance rise and some eq cutting, I am sure I am not powering it anywhere close to 1100 watts. I am really itching to try a 2k amp on it but I think my stock electrical is going to die.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

loled1 said:


> Just got my SQL12 today. Placed it into a sealed box at 1cft (what I have available at the moment). Sounds great. Same output as my JL 12W6v3 in a ported box. Much more output than when I had my JL's in the same sealed box. Will listen to it for a couple of days and then switch it to the same ported box the JL is in and compare the sound. Powering it with a Arc Audio 1100.1 at 1 ohm. First impression is that it sounds great and is great bang for your buck. SQL=$284, JL=$700.


just a useless comment on your post, i am a ported SQ guy, and i tried the RM-12 in both sealed and ported boxes, and for me the RM-12 gave me everything in the sealed box that i could ask for, and in a ported box i was disappointed. I think the RM-12 and the SQL-12 are very similar subs, so maybe you wont need to try ported. just my thoughts on SI subs. I think they are so good that they nail it in a sealed box. best of both worlds.


----------



## loled1 (Dec 20, 2018)

miniSQ said:


> just a useless comment on your post, i am a ported SQ guy, and i tried the RM-12 in both sealed and ported boxes, and for me the RM-12 gave me everything in the sealed box that i could ask for, and in a ported box i was disappointed. I think the RM-12 and the SQL-12 are very similar subs, so maybe you wont need to try ported. just my thoughts on SI subs. I think they are so good that they nail it in a sealed box. best of both worlds.


I have both boxes available so might as well try it. I will probably not try it if I had to purchase a ported box. Although the boxes are not to their exact recommendations. But at least I will have some idea how it sounds. Yes, if the sealed box sounds just as good as the ported box, having the space saving properties of the sealed box is a godsend.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

loled1 said:


> I have both boxes available so might as well try it. I will probably not try it if I had to purchase a ported box. Although the boxes are not to their exact recommendations. But at least I will have some idea how it sounds. Yes, if the sealed box sounds just as good as the ported box, having the space saving properties of the sealed box is a godsend.


i think you can even go smaller with the sealed box. .6 or maybe .7 was the ideal sealed box for the rm-12. And same for me, i had a 1.6 cuft ported box already that i put it in. Sealed sounded way better to me.


----------



## daloudin (Nov 2, 2020)

loled1 said:


> I have both boxes available so might as well try it. I will probably not try it if I had to purchase a ported box. Although the boxes are not to their exact recommendations. But at least I will have some idea how it sounds. Yes, if the sealed box sounds just as good as the ported box, having the space saving properties of the sealed box is a godsend.


It changes tremendously once broken in and the bottom octave really opens up with sealed at 0.85-1 cuft net. And it seems to me at least that they loosen up quicker in ported so I would definitely try it just for curiosity. 

With that being said... The only ported install I've had success with was 2 x SQL12 ported at 22Hz and it was a monster on an RF 2500bd at 1 ohm... WAY more than I would need. But dude in a Extended Cab Colorado was grinning from ear-to-ear.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow_419 (Aug 1, 2018)

I finally went in on a 12. I've been happy with my 12w3 in a 2cuft ported box. It takes up minimal trunk space but I want to try sealed and have a decent amount of power to throw at it. Maybe I'll move the jl to my girls car.


----------



## loled1 (Dec 20, 2018)

daloudin said:


> It changes tremendously once broken in and the bottom octave really opens up with sealed at 0.85-1 cuft net. And it seems to me at least that they loosen up quicker in ported so I would definitely try it just for curiosity.
> 
> With that being said... The only ported install I've had success with was 2 x SQL12 ported at 22Hz and it was a monster on an RF 2500bd at 1 ohm... WAY more than I would need. But dude in a Extended Cab Colorado was grinning from ear-to-ear.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


So I tried it in a prefab ported with appx 1.5cft based on dimensions of the box. It is probably tuned to 40hz or 39hz as there is a big dropoff right there. The output in the ported box is much more than the sealed box, for sure. My volume at 17 with the ported box is already louder than the sealed at volume 22. My max volume is at 27 before clipping. My rear deck and trunk was buzzing all over the place, so I had to put a subsonic filter in at 33hz and it tamed the buzzing down.

The music from the sealed box sounds slightly better. But on songs with less bass, I feel unsatisfied with the bass output coming from the sealed box. What do you think would happen if I place the sub in a smaller ported box? Like 1.25 cft or even 1.1cft for instance. I like the sound and space saving features of the sealed box but I like the output of the ported box.


----------



## cman (Aug 24, 2020)

loled1 said:


> So I tried it in a prefab ported with appx 1.5cft based on dimensions of the box. It is probably tuned to 40hz or 39hz as there is a big dropoff right there. The output in the ported box is much more than the sealed box, for sure. My volume at 17 with the ported box is already louder than the sealed at volume 22. My max volume is at 27 before clipping. My rear deck and trunk was buzzing all over the place, so I had to put a subsonic filter in at 33hz and it tamed the buzzing down.
> 
> The music from the sealed box sounds slightly better. But on songs with less bass, I feel unsatisfied with the bass output coming from the sealed box. What do you think would happen if I place the sub in a smaller ported box? Like 1.25 cft or even 1.1cft for instance. I like the sound and space saving features of the sealed box but I like the output of the ported box.



I dont like the sound of a ported box.. i had a GB12 in a box spec'd exactly to the manufacturers recommendations plus I tried a sundown SA-12 and a NVX both tuned to 32hz.. just sounded kind of muddy is the best way i could describe it.. I tried all of them in sealed enclosures and all sounded excellent... Andy at Audiofrog even told me he thought ported boxes could sound good in SQ setups and im sure he is right depending on the person.. it seems there are alot of people on here that love their GB12s and other subs in ported boxes.. just not me I guess..

You can double up two 12's sealed.. then have more output and stay sealed..


----------



## loled1 (Dec 20, 2018)

cman said:


> I dont like the sound of a ported box.. i had a GB12 in a box spec'd exactly to the manufacturers recommendations plus I tried a sundown SA-12 and a NVX both tuned to 32hz.. just sounded kind of muddy is the best way i could describe it.. I tried all of them in sealed enclosures and all sounded excellent... Andy at Audiofrog even told me he thought ported boxes could sound good in SQ setups and im sure he is right depending on the person.. it seems there are alot of people on here that love their GB12s and other subs in ported boxes.. just not me I guess..
> 
> You can double up two 12's sealed.. then have more output and stay sealed..


I was actually thinking about doubling up on the 12's sealed, especially at this sale price. But it seems that I am already underpowering the one sub with just 1100 watts. If I did two, then I would need minimum of 2k+ and that is not even pushing them to their potential. At that type of wattage, I will need to upgrade my electrical which is not an option right now with this particular vehicle. I was just wondering if there were peeps out there that placed their subs in a smaller than recommended enclosure and how did it turn out? Disastrous? Or not much difference?


----------



## jheat2500 (Mar 1, 2021)

1100w is not underpowered.


----------



## daloudin (Nov 2, 2020)

loled1 said:


> So I tried it in a prefab ported with appx 1.5cft based on dimensions of the box. It is probably tuned to 40hz or 39hz as there is a big dropoff right there. The output in the ported box is much more than the sealed box, for sure. My volume at 17 with the ported box is already louder than the sealed at volume 22. My max volume is at 27 before clipping. My rear deck and trunk was buzzing all over the place, so I had to put a subsonic filter in at 33hz and it tamed the buzzing down.
> 
> The music from the sealed box sounds slightly better. But on songs with less bass, I feel unsatisfied with the bass output coming from the sealed box. What do you think would happen if I place the sub in a smaller ported box? Like 1.25 cft or even 1.1cft for instance. I like the sound and space saving features of the sealed box but I like the output of the ported box.


Go down to 0.7 cuft net or even less to get the Qts up and give you the midbass bump back that your missing from the sealed low Qts enclosure. This will help the gain and more closely approximate the output and characteristics of the ported setup that you tested. 

Use bricks or cut up sections of 2x4 or 4x4 to stuff in the sealed box with no polyfill and keep adding blocks till you get the response your after then see what the cuft net is before investing in or building another box. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## jheat2500 (Mar 1, 2021)

Also, the ported box used for testing is not ideal. A box tuned much lower as per SI's recommendation, with proper port size should perform much better in terms of SQ. Just something to think about.


----------



## loled1 (Dec 20, 2018)

daloudin said:


> Go down to 0.7 cuft net or even less to get the Qts up and give you the midbass bump back that your missing from the sealed low Qts enclosure. This will help the gain and more closely approximate the output and characteristics of the ported setup that you tested.
> 
> Use bricks or cut up sections of 2x4 or 4x4 to stuff in the sealed box with no polyfill and keep adding blocks till you get the response your after then see what the cuft net is before investing in or building another box.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Right now it is 1cft net. How many pieces or how big of a piece of 2x2 or 2x4 should I cut?


----------



## loled1 (Dec 20, 2018)

jheat2500 said:


> Also, the ported box used for testing is not ideal. A box tuned much lower as per SI's recommendation, with proper port size should perform much better in terms of SQ. Just something to think about.


Unfortunately I have no woodworking skills and the custom builders around me have jacked up their prices quite a bit. Over $300-$350 for a birch ported box. Kinda expensive to be experimenting. I would pay it if I knew it was exactly the specs I need. Plus the box have no resale value once I find out it isn't working to my liking.


----------



## jheat2500 (Mar 1, 2021)

What are the inside dimensions of the sealed box you currently have?


----------



## daloudin (Nov 2, 2020)

loled1 said:


> Right now it is 1cft net. How many pieces or how big of a piece of 2x2 or 2x4 should I cut?


You need about 99" of 2x4 total. What size pieces that is cut up into will depend on the box dimensions and the hole you have to insert them thru...

Every inch of 2x4 (dimensional is actually 1.5x3.5) is 5 ¼ cubic inches. 

It takes 172.8 cubic inches to equal 0.1 cubic feet. You need to add 0.3 cuft of material. 

3 x 172.8 = 518.4 / 5.25 = 98" of 2 x4

If you plug that into an online calculator you'll see that it's off a few tenths and that 99" of 2x4 comes out to exactly 0.300 cubic feet. 

Cut them as long as you can fit in the hole the sub came out of and up to the inside width (or height) of the box.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## loled1 (Dec 20, 2018)

jheat2500 said:


> What are the inside dimensions of the sealed box you currently have?


It is 13x13x11.5


----------



## daloudin (Nov 2, 2020)

loled1 said:


> It is 13x13x11.5


You need 7 pieces of 2x4 at 13" long and an 8th piece 7.8" long... (8" will do)


----------



## loled1 (Dec 20, 2018)

daloudin said:


> You need 7 pieces of 2x4 at 13" long and an 8th piece 7.8" long... (8" will do)


Thank you, I will try it. Just wanted to make sure I am understanding it correctly. Once i get the sealed box to 0.7 net, then the output will equal that of what I am getting from the ported box? Or are you saying that I will get the low frequency response of the ported but still at a lower output?


----------



## daloudin (Nov 2, 2020)

loled1 said:


> Thank you, I will try it. Just wanted to make sure I am understanding it correctly. Once i get the sealed box to 0.7 net, then the output will equal that of what I am getting from the ported box? Or are you saying that I will get the low frequency response of the ported but still at a lower output?


No

The response of 0.7 will have the added gain around 80Hz to give you more impact and maintain the low frequency extension of Sealed. You'll still be down on gain from the ported but in order to get ported to sound good with the SQL12 the port lengths are horrendously long. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## jheat2500 (Mar 1, 2021)

Watt for watt, a proper ported enclosure will produce more output than a proper sealed enclosure.


----------



## Kell12 (Jul 17, 2021)

Looks like i missed out on the sql12D4. They still have the D2 option available. I have the audison apf1d to power the sub with stable at 1ohm 1000watts or 500 at 4ohm.
My question is how stable is stable at 1 ohm? Or run it at 4 ohm for 500 watts is that enough to push that sub? or wait until the the D4 is back in stock?


----------



## daloudin (Nov 2, 2020)

Kell12 said:


> Looks like i missed out on the sql12D4. They still have the D2 option available. I have the audison apf1d to power the sub with stable at 1ohm 1000watts or 500 at 4ohm.
> My question is how stable is stable at 1 ohm? Or run it at 4 ohm for 500 watts is that enough to push that sub? or wait until the the D4 is back in stock?


The D2 is perfect for that amp. Keep an eye on cooling if you have it in tight confines but otherwise it's perfect. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Roknrolusa (Oct 21, 2021)

And they're gone, just got my order in before selling out.


----------



## Kell12 (Jul 17, 2021)

i got mine ordered in time


----------



## Shadow_419 (Aug 1, 2018)

Ran some WinISD plots of both my JL 12w3 and the SQL-12 I've got coming in. The output of the JL that I have was much higher than the SI but idk we'll see how things sound. I'll just have to throw a sealed box together. At some point.


----------



## cman (Aug 24, 2020)

Anyone buying the TM65 MK4?

the data I've seen of their frequency response looks good - and klippel measurements are saying 7mm xmax at 70% BL (20% distortion, not 10% like it should be since its a midbass not a subwoofer).. I am curious what the 10% distortion figures are for the BL and suspension tests on the klippel... The 70% BL measurement is not that useful considering that is the definition used by subwoofers per klippel and without the suspension data its even less useful...


----------



## Shadow_419 (Aug 1, 2018)

Good lord my sql-12 came in. The pictures don't do justice to how massive the motor really is. The scary thing is looking at other subs that look more massive in pictures must be stupid in person.


----------



## Kell12 (Jul 17, 2021)

I got mine too and feel the same,Quality with a big Q


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Shadow_419 said:


> Ran some WinISD plots of both my JL 12w3 and the SQL-12 I've got coming in. The output of the JL that I have was much higher than the SI but idk we'll see how things sound. I'll just have to throw a sealed box together. At some point.


please show pictures.


----------



## Shadow_419 (Aug 1, 2018)

miniSQ said:


> please show pictures.


It's the spl plot but I will update this post when I get home. 500w limit on the JL which is max recommended and 700w on the SI which is around max rms for my amp.

Green plot is JL 12W3 1.96ft³ net 31 hz ported and blue is SQL-12 0.7ft³ net sealed


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

You won't find another subwoofer that will do so well as these SQL do.
Nick came a long way of making beautiful subs not only for home applications monsters 24" but also for car. 

I always recommend SI, not because i like them, but because i love their product and you have awesome supporters behind it. 

Nick and he's crew will take good care of you! And how many companies can you really call and talk to the main owner if you have a problem?

Yes almost none!

SI for the win !









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## daloudin (Nov 2, 2020)

Shadow_419 said:


> It's the spl plot but I will update this post when I get home. 500w limit on the JL which is max recommended and 700w on the SI which is around max rms for my amp.


Watt for watt the JL will indeed be louder as it's more sensitive. The SQL12 needs 1,000 Watts RMS from a quality amp. Hooked mine up to a Toro R4 (850W at 2 ohms) and while it still sounds great and has some of the best low frequency extension I've ever heard from a single 12 sealed it won't keep up on pure SPL with more efficient subs. It LOVES power...

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

